# Top 10 high gain pedals



## schizoidasylum (May 4, 2013)

Not in order. These are some of the best for me

1 amptweaker tight metal
2 amptweaker tight rock
3 dr scientist the elements
4 rivera metal shaman
5 empress multidrive
6 zvex box of metal
7 greenhouse effect nobrainer
8 weehbo morbid drive
9 maxon sm9 pro plus sm
10 mi audio megalith delta


----------



## sylcfh (May 4, 2013)




----------



## sylcfh (May 4, 2013)




----------



## col (May 4, 2013)

ToneFinder


----------



## greendog86 (May 4, 2013)

i dont really like high gain pedals... i prefer a good high gain
amp's dirty channel, no pedal can compare to that.
i can count more high gain pedals that i hate than pedals that i like.
but some of the pedals i do like are:

1. blackstar ht-dist X (best high gain pedal ever imo)
2. wampler SLOstortion
3. wampler triple wreck
4. piggyFX blackpig
5. rocktron silver dragon
6. the good old EH metal muff :]

just somthing i want to add...
for the really low budget player i think
that the ibanez "smash box" and the digitech "death metal" can deliver
some amazing heavy tones for their low cost.... best bang for the buck.


----------



## op1e (May 4, 2013)

^ I've been wanting to try either the DistX or HT Dual in one of the loops of my Rockmaster. Would be nice to dial in a Brit vibe to go with my Marshall power amp. AMT would be next in line.


----------



## sylcfh (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Veldar (May 4, 2013)

Boss HM-2


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 4, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Boss HM-2



Dunwhich amplification is gonna be releasing some modified clones of these soon. Definitely think I'm gonna snag one


----------



## Given To Fly (May 5, 2013)

The DOD Grunge is the greatest pedal ever to be!


----------



## Veldar (May 5, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Dunwhich amplification is gonna be releasing some modified clones of these soon. Definitely think I'm gonna snag one



Good because I need something to nail the Entombed tone, any more info?


----------



## Dead Undead (May 5, 2013)

Lastgasp Art Laboratories Devil Tail


----------



## schizoidasylum (May 5, 2013)

The devils tail is amazing


----------



## iron blast (May 5, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Dunwhich amplification is gonna be releasing some modified clones of these soon. Definitely think I'm gonna snag one


behringer already make one that is exact minus the shitty pink plastic casing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW4MGqn8uk8


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2013)

iron blast said:


> behringer already make one that is exact minus the shitty pink plastic casing



I've had bad experiences with Behringer, so I'm avoiding the fuck out of that.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've had bad experiences with Behringer, so I'm avoiding the fuck out of that.



+ a million




Veldar said:


> Good because I need something to nail the Entombed tone, any more info?





> a clone with 4 band EQ instead of 2, multiple clipper options, more output volume, no boss junk, truebypass



Preorders should be anounced soon
https://www.facebook.com/DunwichAmps?fref=ts


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 6, 2013)

Bogner Ecstasy Red
Bogner Ecstasy Blue
Wampler Sovereign






Everything else. That said, I haven't tried the AMT or Amptweaker stuff, and I generally dislike distortion pedals, so...


----------



## mcleanab (May 6, 2013)

Pete Thorn's use of the Suhr Riot was pretty intense...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNA7Z6tPnc

I don't think he maxes out the gain, but it sounds pretty cool... I've yet to try one myself.


----------



## maruzen (May 6, 2013)

greendog86 said:


> i dont really like high gain pedals... i prefer a good high gain
> amp's dirty channel, no pedal can compare to that.
> i can count more high gain pedals that i hate than pedals that i like.
> but some of the pedals i do like are:
> ...



I only have the EHX Metal Muff, and I haven't found the need to use anything else for now


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2013)

Metal Zone, duh.


----------



## Veldar (May 9, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Metal Zone, duh.


----------



## the unbearable (May 10, 2013)

danelectro fab tone. built in gate, and enough low end to destroy your amp.


----------



## sage (May 12, 2013)

^Are you talking about the original Fabtone, in the burgundy metal enclosure with the cream accents? That pedal was amazing. It was the the cornerstone of my dirty tone for all my early gigs and later on, when I finally got a decent tube amp, I used it as a lead boost. Totally under-rated pedal.

I just picked up a Red Witch Famulus in a trade. I have no use for it, but damn... It has some sick tones. It has two gain circuits, one is scooped and one is mid heavy. You can set the gain on each one and then blend the two together. Add a volume and a tone knob and it's got so much variety in there that it's just goofy and, no matter what I did, I couldn't make it sound bad. Well, maybe the time I pinned the tone knob, but still... Incredible...


----------



## monkeysuncle (May 12, 2013)

DOD Death Metal fur sure


----------



## wakjob (May 12, 2013)

Boss HM-2
Marshall ShredMaster
Carl Martin Plexitone
Radial London Bones
Modded MT-2
Tech 21 GT-2

Well... that's six that I've actually owned/own.

Would like to try 

Barber DB or SS
Any AMT
The new Bogner ones
And just about any of the dozens of independent 'pop-up' companies that make a pedal.


----------



## KingOfTheRotten (May 12, 2013)

Anyone who have experience playing metal on a HT Dual?


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 13, 2013)

Line 6 uber metal
Boss Hm-2(niche pedal)
Boss MT-2(none so vile)
Okko Dominator
Toneczar Openhaus


----------



## NinjaRaf (May 14, 2013)

I know they're preamps, but they're still technically pedals...the AMT Legend series is awesome. I've got a P1 that I pretty much do all of my recording with. Im looking to grab an R1 soon, too. I also had a damage control solid metal that I thought was fantastic. And cant forget the pisdiyauwot.


----------



## Shabadoo (May 14, 2013)

KingOfTheRotten said:


> Anyone who have experience playing metal on a HT Dual?



I used to own one and was never really impressed by it. Wouldn't recommend it if your looking for a metal pedal.


----------



## KingOfTheRotten (May 14, 2013)

Shabadoo said:


> I used to own one and was never really impressed by it. Wouldn't recommend it if your looking for a metal pedal.



I actually already own one, I just haven't really used it yet though! I was thinking about changing the tube to a Tungsol. Maybe that would do the trick for the metal?


----------



## chopeth85 (May 21, 2013)

ummm:

1.- emma pisdyawot ( or something like this lol ) 
2.- biyang metal end.
3.- blackstar ht distx ( with NOS tube is something from other planet ! ) 

vox satchurator is a great high gain pedal too.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (May 24, 2013)

Tonefreak Severe


----------



## fps (May 25, 2013)

Just got a Bogner Ecstasy Red for the other guitarist in my band, we'll be trying it out in practice next week and I'll give the full run down of how it sounds in a mix.

I've tried it at length today and was blown away. My band plays at the point where hard rock meets metal, not super-distortion stuff, we need punch, balls and clarity, with a bit of chunk. It is truly amp-like, I was going through an Orange combo, and the pedal had the full sound, it wasn't thin or boxy like so many distortion pedals, open and musical. The ability to adjust the boost's gain and volume is superb, so you can have a louder but less gainy lead tone if you want. The switches did make a difference, but some of them a very small difference, the biggest difference coming from the variac switch and the switch on the extreme right which took you between different Ecstasy models, up to the most modern on the right. The EQ was responsive and you could sculpt some darker more old-school tones if you wanted. Also tried a Metal Shaman at the same time. Sounded like great fun, but didn't have the level of definition in the Ecstasy, and the Ecstasy seemed more alive.


----------



## cult (May 25, 2013)

Built a Wampler Triple Wreck Clone for a buddy last week. Tested it. Didn't want to let it go. Gonna build myself another one.







How do you like it?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 25, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> Dunwhich amplification is gonna be releasing some modified clones of these soon. Definitely think I'm gonna snag one



Thanks for the heads up. Checking their stuff out now.


----------



## Duck (May 25, 2013)

For me best one.


----------

